# I Am A Winterizing Veteran!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

As many of you know I had to take a run up into the White Mountains to retrieve the "Gregg Escape". That went well and I beat the storm. At work we were finishing up our Outage and getting back on line and I was transitioning from night shift back to a glorious 8 hour day shift. In between this I was cleaning out and prepping the 5vr for the winter.

I thought I was done... then it occured to me.. I didn't put the anti-freeze in! Jeez!

Off to Wally World... Got the anti freeze and started doing my thing. Just before I opened the hot water at the kitchen sink....AAaaaAARRrrrrGGGhhhhHHH! Didn't shift the bypass valve and drain the hot water heater! Where is my head!?

Okay bypass valve done..Down stairs I go grab the socket set..its dark.. Can't see. I put the socket on the Anode and there was this voice..Somethings wrong..do you Rrreeaallly want to do this. Pause...

Hmmm... Yes! I do!

Wrench, Wrench, Wrench...... BoooooF!

If you have had your water pump on, before you drain the lines..vent the &%$#[email protected] pressure!

Yes, I had a shower.. a blast of cold water. Soaked, I continued, and finished the job.

Sigh.... You know, it doesn't matter how many times you've done something.

Slow down, think it through, and then proceed.

Or bring the soap and a wash cloth...

Word....


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

This thread is useless without pictures...









I couldn't agree more. Slow down, think it through, and then proceed


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

jake said:


> This thread is useless without pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA!


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

jake said:


> This thread is useless without pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't need no stinkeen pictores...outstanding description, egregg! I can see it all now. Oh....did you forget to pop the washer/screen off of the fresh-water hookup and depress the little backflow preventer button, while standing to the side? I can't seem to get that one down.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I think everyone has had this happen, It got me right in the chest, but never again.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

That's what happens when an AE tries to do an HT's job.









Gilligan


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Been there, done that. My motto in life is "I'm not as think as you dumb I am". And if you were to ask our neighbors what's the first thing I do when working on a project, they'd say "hurt himself". Darwin has been stalking me for many years....


----------

